# Brandenburg Concertos should be banned



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Listening, one is inclined to challenge the supremacy of Wagner. 

Could other composers compose music?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, I just got some new Brandenburgs.

















http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Brandenburg-Concertos-Overture-Orchestral/dp/B0000057FD

They are spectacular. Here we have bottled joy, what more could you desire.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

The version you pictured above by Musica Antiqua Köln was my very first _Brandenburgs_ on CD. They are still amongst my top three favourite version of the work. Scintillating performances!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The version you pictured above by Musica Antiqua Köln was my very first _Brandenburgs_ on CD. They are still amongst my top three favourite version of the work. Scintillating performances!


I'm not sure if I can go back to other performances, all Bach should be played while on speed.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Couchie said:


> I'm not sure if I can go back to other performances, all Bach should be played while on speed.


I was recently reading a musicians' memoir of the 1980's and yes, some of them where on speed while playing concerts of wig stuff like this. Not joking. But it was not Maestro Goebel's group. I think the Germans would find it sacrilege to do speed while playing Bach. It was a prominent group on the other side of the Atlantic, if you get my drift. The long rehearsal times and need for a 'gee-up' before a stressful concert makes sense in terms of rock musicians taking it, and no less classical. Well, back in the endless party that was the 1980's that is, I doubt it happens now in these less heady times (but I frankly have no idea).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Music as good as Wagner eh? Listen to some *Ligeti.*


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Music as good as Wagner eh? Listen to some *Ligeti.*


And after that, listen to some Corelli.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Music as good as Wagner eh? Listen to some *Ligeti.*


Who is this ligetti guy?!?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

jani said:


> Who is this ligetti guy?!?


Ligeti is one in a long line of Mad Hungarians.

[One may need to be a geezer to have heard of the Mad Hungarians. One of them was Bela Lugosi... ?]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I'm not sure if I can go back to other performances, all Bach should be played while on speed.


And Wagner should be played while on LSD.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Listening, one is inclined to challenge the supremacy of Wagner.


That's Couchie basically admitting that Bach is the greatest composer of all time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

And your problem with that would be...?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

OMG IT'S SO "UN-COUCHIE" TO LOVE BACH. :lol:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> And your problem with that would be...?


You must be new here..


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just listen to my music, I am an unfairly unknown composer...

Look what I've composed






P.S. I know, you'd say it seems a Glasss composition
I guess, I had some influences... I can't deny it.

Martin


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

[thread derailed]



myaskovsky2002 said:


> Just listen to my music, I am an unfairly unknown composer...
> 
> Look what I've composed
> 
> ...


[/thread derailed]


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Many do not feel there is 'a supremecy' to be challenged in the first place. 

That's just you 

Besides, you're a'talkin' Baroque vs. High Romantic. Different aesthetics, necessarily different criteria. Kind of near impossible.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd just like you all to know not to be worried, I listened to some _Tristan _today and this temporary lapse of faith was quelled.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I'd just like you all to know not to be worried, I listened to some _Tristan _today and this temporary lapse of faith was quelled.


SO CLOSE

I thought you were finally going to give other music a well deserved listen.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> SO CLOSE
> 
> I thought you were finally going to give other music a well deserved listen.


No. Already bored of the Brandenburgs. Is all non-Wagner disposable?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> No. Already bored of the Brandenburgs. Is all non-Wagner disposable?


Siegfried is disposable. Symphony in C is disposable. Das Liebesverbot is disposable.

There are many non-Wagner works that are disposable. Listen to Mozart.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There are many non-Wagner works that are disposable.


I agree.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Listen to Mozart.



Mozart is a Wagner-seed, so he must be at least a little revered.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I agree.
> 
> Mozart is a Wagner-seed, so he must be at least a little revered. [/COLOR]


At least Don Giovanni. But the oboe quartet sucks.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I like Cosi. Figaro dies hard after the first act. Zauberflote is a hot mess. Giovanni is OK but I sit through it waiting for the commendatore scene. Haven't heard other operas. Instrumental music good for pretentious parties. Mozart!


----------



## aaroncopland (May 14, 2012)

I don't feel like there is a Wagner Supremacy. If there was then symphony orchestras would play opera music more than any other form of music. One can say that Wagner did have the most influence on the way western music evolved into the 20th century, but there is no "Wagner supremacy." If anything, this thread has proved to me that there is a Bach supremacy.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

From _Brandenburgs_ to Wagner supremacy! What a thread.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Real Wagnerites go out of their way to be as insufferable as the master.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

While Bach acolytes have no such need. They take it all in stride... fully aware that Bach is God.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Why not have a thread about JS Bach and Wagner - what these composers have in common? I'll play.

Couchie, please go ahead.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

They're both German and they are two of the most influential composers who ever put note on page.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Both wrote "cycles" over a long period of time. JS Bach's massive _B minor mass_ (which he never envisaged for any church use nor concert performance as one single piece, but all parts musically related), and Wagner's _Ring_ (no explanation needed).


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> While Bach acolytes have no such need. They take it all in stride... fully aware that Bach is God.


Is that what you guys decided at your Bach Societies... oh wait. Well at least you have your purpose-built Bach performance hall... oh wait. Where can I buy the 3000 page four volume Bach biography?... oh wait.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Where can I buy the 3000 page four volume Bach biography?


You mean the Bible? It is available in most hotel nightstands.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Philip said:


> You mean the Bible? It is available in most hotel nightstands.


I like the part where Bach orders the genocide of the Canaanites...


----------

